# Half and Half clipless?



## wagn (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm looking to upgrade to clipless pedals on my bike. However I want something that I has both clips and a regular pedal on the other side. Basically I only have one bike and I want to be able to clip in when I'm on the mountain, but also ride with any sneakers I want if I'm just heading downtown for a few minutes. 

I was looking at something like the Wellgo WAM-D10 or Wellgo WPD-95B. Does anyone have any experience with these types of pedals? Also will they have all of the same features as regular clipless pedals, like float and other things?

Thanks for the help


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

I have the Shimano M647. Its clipless and platform on both sides. I just step on the platform with the flat of my foot so I dont clip in. I only use the platform for sketchy sections. Ive been using it less and less. I like it in that I can start pedalling fast, even before I clip in, due to the platforms. The plastic cage is replaceable. I like the plastic cage as its easy on the shins.


----------



## heybrady (May 31, 2009)

Performance Campus is an option


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I tried some of the Welgos. I did not like them. I found it annoying having to flip the pedal over to the side I wanted. I hound myself not using the platform side enough to make them worth it. 

PS, the pedals were mounted on my road/commuter/around town bike at the time.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I use crank bros candy pedals. They have a big enough platform, for me, to ride my bike around town and to work. Flipping the pedal over to the proper side didn't seem like a good idea to me. I think crank bros now have a pedal that you don't need to flip over, but i may be wrong.


----------



## KINBOY (May 23, 2004)

Time makes a set that has a platform and also Shimano that are like hafing clipless in the center of a normal pedal. I have used both and like them both. I had these for winter riding and never had issues. 

I liked the Tims a bit better for clogging up and freezing but really the conditions I was riding in needed the flats more than not. 

KIN


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

shimano sucks.


----------



## canuckbiker (May 26, 2010)

I just put a pair of Wellgo 95B dual pedals on my Devinci...I love them. I don't mind having to flip the pedal over. I use the platform when I have my son's trailer attached to my bike. The clipless side works very well also.

~Andrew


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

The crank brothers pedals have a decent platform. I can ride them in flip flops to the store if I need. They also have plastic inserts that clip in if you need a bigger platform. Not sure how to order them - I usually only see them on new bikes at the LBS.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Eric2.0 said:


> shimano sucks.


Wellgo sucks more than Shmano IME.

I found the Shimano pedals to release more smoothly.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Get a dedicated flat pedal and a dedicated clipless pedal - don't half-ass it.
it takes less than a minute to change pedals


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

time atac z...
great mechanism, nice platform


----------



## gumper (Oct 24, 2006)

I use these Shimano M424 pedals on all my bikes. Haven't had a problem in 5 years.

http://bike.shimano.com/publish/content/global_cycle/en/us/index/products/pedals/mountain/product.-code-PD-M424.-type-pd_mountain.html


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

dont. compromises like that are a bad idea. i can pedal my eggbeaters fine in flip flops.


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

mitzikatzi said:


>


Thats what I have. I likem. I can set my pedals loose and I still get traction if I unclip. I can start pedaling immediately as soon as I set my foot down. I clip in when I'm already on a roll. The plastic cage is easy on the shins, absorbs impacts and replaceable. Better to break the cage and replace it, than the whole pedal. A little heavy, but I dont care, I save the weight somewhere else 

I'll probably switch to Time when I break these. I hear the ATACs are the chitz.


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

gumper said:


> I use these Shimano M424 pedals on all my bikes. Haven't had a problem in 5 years.
> 
> http://bike.shimano.com/publish/content/global_cycle/en/us/index/products/pedals/mountain/product.-code-PD-M424.-type-pd_mountain.html












I like the more open pedals in the other picture I posted. I have pedals like these too. They are great in the dry but do not like mud at all the other more open design works In mud better IMHO.


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

gumper said:


> I use these Shimano M424 pedals on all my bikes. Haven't had a problem in 5 years.
> 
> http://bike.shimano.com/publish/content/global_cycle/en/us/index/products/pedals/mountain/product.-code-PD-M424.-type-pd_mountain.html


I also really like these.


----------



## gumper (Oct 24, 2006)

I agree about the mud, but I've never been unable to clip or unclip with amount of muck I get into. The tension screw also seems much more accessible (on the 424 it's almost blocked by the cage). Not that I play around with it much...


----------



## Urthwhyte (Jul 30, 2010)

I've heard good things about Crank Bros Candy and Smarty pedals...at least while they work


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

highdelll said:


> Get a dedicated flat pedal and a dedicated clipless pedal - don't half-ass it.
> it takes less than a minute to change pedals


+1

Like the OP, when I was looking to go clipless, I wanted a clip-in and a platform to ride around town or sketchy things that I didnt feel comfortable riding clipped in. Someone on this form told me that if I dont feel comfortable riding a section clipped in, then I probably shouldnt ride it in the first place. I took that advice, bought some SPDs and a Park pedal wrench. I learned to ride tough sections fast, and if I cant ride them, I walk them. End of story.

I urge you to do the same. I think it will make you a better rider.


----------



## ASH[Housewares] (Feb 25, 2006)

Take a look at the Crank Brothers Mallet.http://www.crankbrothers.com/pedals_mallet1.php


----------



## tshulthise (Apr 23, 2010)

ASH[Housewares] said:


> Take a look at the Crank Brothers Mallet.http://www.crankbrothers.com/pedals_mallet1.php


I have a set of Crankbrothers Mallet II pedals. They are harder to get into and out of than the Time pedals I replaced them with and the shaft broke on one after just one year of use. There are a LOT of bad reviews on Crank Brother's pedals.

I can't imagine anyone who rides a lot of trails not minding having to find the clip side of a single sided pedal. IMO that's a bit dangerous and at the very least, a major hassle.

I could ride my Time pedals with shoes although not with a lot of power. I agree with the earlier post to buy dedicated pedals and just switch them out when you want to take a casual ride. Very easy to do.

Maybe this is an idea for a new product... clipless pedals that have a snap out clip section to become dedicated platform pedals.


----------



## wagn (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the info guys. I ended up getting a really good deal on regular clipless and went that route. Now it's just time to see how often i fall.


----------



## ebowles (May 13, 2010)

Rod said:


> I use crank bros candy pedals. They have a big enough platform, for me, to ride my bike around town and to work. Flipping the pedal over to the proper side didn't seem like a good idea to me. I think crank bros now have a pedal that you don't need to flip over, but i may be wrong.


After I got a bike with Crank Bros candy pedals I forgot all about my shimano spd's. The candy's are so much easier to get in and out of than the spd's.


----------



## tshulthise (Apr 23, 2010)

wagn said:


> Thanks for all the info guys. I ended up getting a really good deal on regular clipless and went that route. Now it's just time to see how often i fall.


After ramming my big sprocket through my calf and getting 29 stitches I decided to take the plunge with clipless. I didn't like being tied into the bike much for about 20 rides. About the 20 ride mark I liked them as much as I disliked them. Now I wouldn't feel safe riding platforms anymore (I don't do downhill or free-ride).

You will probably have a lot of low speed crashes, or better said, fall overs but don't give up. You will eventually develop a natural reaction that gets you out of the pedals without thinking. There are some cases where you are cranking down on the pedal up hill and hit a big root with not enough speed and you can't clip out but its not frequent and the benefits of being clipped in are better pedaling efficiency, more power and not having to worry about your feet coming off the pedals on fast rough sections. Over time you will come to appreciate those things a lot.


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

wagn said:


> Thanks for all the info guys. I ended up getting a really good deal on regular clipless and went that route. Now it's just time to see how often i fall.


It took about three weeks before disconnecting from my SPD's became automatic and instinctive. I still fall over from time to time becuase when I stop I only disengage one foot. If I loose my balance I eat the dirt.


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

SasquatchSC said:


> time atac z...
> great mechanism, nice platform


^^^^^^^THIS!

It amazes me that people buy Crank Bros anything. They're the Wal-Mart version of Time's lineup


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I can't believe how many people are still recommending this (or any) half-ass solution
:madman:
ESPECIALLY the plastic pieces of $hit $hitmano pedals - I mean, seriously? walmart has better flats than that garbage.
Plastic slippy things 

In 20-something posts I have one (1) that agrees??!!

(blind leading the blind)

The one above me that's quoted is probably the 'best' solution - if there really was one for duo-pedals.


----------

